# Work Lunch Suggestions



## sbonner (Sep 1, 2014)

After months on persistent unemployment, I got a job! Yay!

Now I need to figure out what I want to eat at said job. I know that if I get into the habit of leaving for lunch every day, I'll just wind up blowing half my money each month at local drive-throughs, and none of it will be very healthy.

They don't have a fridge and I don't know if they have a microwave -- so I'm trying to get some inspiration on what I can take with me that will be both filling and test good. I'd hate to take the same old ham-and-cheese sandwich to work every single day. 

I don't care too much for raw fruits (and in fact, many of them make me sick) and I hate lettuce. Anyone know of any easy-to-make, tastes-good-cold alternative salads? Sandwich ideas? Good soups that won't start tasting bad after a few hours in a thermos?


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I got a high quality thermos for solid foods that I just throw leftovers in from dinner the night before. I heat the food up last thing before I head out the door and around noon it's still fairly warm. That and a big jug of iced tea got me through many years of construction sites without power or water (or money to buy fancy drive through lunches).


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If they don't have a microwave. I'd buy a cheap one and leave it there. (after you've been there a couple weeks)
Then you can have cans of soup, etc.
Also a frozen dinner pulled just before you leave for work, would be fine in one of those insulated bags til lunch time.


----------



## sbonner (Sep 1, 2014)

I hadn't thought of putting dinners into those insulated bags. I've never had one, so I'll definitely try that sometime and see how well they keep.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I freeze bottles of water and drink em as they thaw. I use a 18 can soft sided cooler to keep things cold.

Same thing for hot stuff put a brick on the wood stove and stick it in the same type cooler to keep stuff warm


Learn the art of the sammich. Chicken with salsa and lettuce. Pastrami and swiss with grilled onions, Asian Teriyaki meatball with beansprouts, cucumber matchsticks and pickled carrots. 


Casseroles are your friend. cook one on the weekend and eat all week. I make a tater tot one that is bad ass I make half with hamburger and peas and carrots and the other half with hot dogs and chili, that way I get some variety.

Frittatas and strata are good too. Mix some left over spaghetti and sauce with scrambled eggs and top with some Parmesan cheese, bake it until it sets, slice into wedges and then boom its lunch.

Salads in a jar will last a week in the fridge. I carry a separate thingy of oil and vinegar that I put on it and give it a shake.

Or you could just eat a big jar of pickled eggs and cabbage slaw with a side order of pork n beans ....bet they let you go home for lunch.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

hawgsquatch said:


> I make a tater tot one that is bad ass I make half with hamburger and peas and carrots and the other half with hot dogs and chili, that way I get some variety.


I know the Tater Tot one with hamburger and veggies, but whats the hot dog and chili recipe?


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Since I live alone and love to cook, I always make an extra serving, then package it up in cheap disposable tupperware to take later in the week.

I also suggest making extras of basic foundations of a meal: e.g., cooking several chicken breasts, then pairing them later with various sides: steamed brocolli and onions w/ teriyaki sauce, or sauteed onions and peppers for fajitas, etc.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> I know the Tater Tot one with hamburger and veggies, but whats the hot dog and chili recipe?


The poster has notr replied yet so I looked up online and found this that we will try this week:

Ingredients
â¢	1 package (8-1/2 ounces) corn bread/muffin mix
â¢	1 cup chopped green pepper
â¢	1/2 cup chopped onion
â¢	1/2 cup chopped celery
â¢	1 tablespoon olive oil
â¢	1 package (1 pound) hot dogs, halved lengthwise and cut into bite-size pieces
â¢	1 can (15 ounces) chili with beans
â¢	2 tablespoons brown sugar
â¢	1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
â¢	1/2 teaspoon chili powder
â¢	1 cup shredded cheddar cheese, divided
â¢	
Directions
â¢	Prepare corn bread batter according to package directions. Spread
â¢	half the batter into a greased 8-in. square baking dish; set aside.
â¢	
â¢	In a large skillet, saute the green pepper, onion and celery in oil
â¢	until crisp-tender. Stir in hot dogs; saute 3-4 minutes longer or
â¢	until lightly browned. Stir in the chili, brown sugar, garlic powder
â¢	and chili powder; heat through. Stir in 3/4 cup cheese.
â¢	
â¢	Spoon over corn bread batter; top with remaining corn bread batter.
â¢	Sprinkle remaining cheese over the top.
â¢	
â¢	Bake, uncovered, at 350Â° for 28-32 minutes


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

mnn2501 said:


> The poster has notr replied yet so I looked up online and found this that we will try this week:
> 
> Ingredients
> â¢1 package (8-1/2 ounces) corn bread/muffin mix
> ...


I'm assuming that the chili being used is meatless ? Otherwise I see no reason to use the hot dogs.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Sometimes the crew at my husband's work take turns bringing in a crock pot of food to share for lunch.

His shifts and commute really require two meals a day.

He likes peanut butter and honey sandwiches on healthier breads.

If there's a coffee maker that gives hot water, you could buy some instant self serve foods that you just add hot water to.

I also try and send him with drinks from home. That can save a lot of money and calories.

Granola type bars come in a pretty wide variety now to. You could keep a few choices to have a decent snack.

Most days my hubby eats one meal, has a snack, and drink a whey protein drink, plus some other drink we sent.

There's a good mixing bottle Walmart seeks in the pharmacy aisle where shake mixes are. It's durable and easy to clean, and it includes a wire ball that you leave in the cup to shake the powder into the water or milk to mix the drink really well.

Sandwiches can get boring. But you can mix it up for variety. Lots of choices. And, many sandwich filling can be eaten without bread, in just a bowl with maybe some salad greens.

I used to send him to work with leftover supper. It was a big $ saver from groceries, but he's trying to really limit calories.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

They make insulated lunch boxes now. I bet you can freeze some leftovers, or some fully cooked meatballs or whatever, and put them in an insulated lunch box. Then, *IF* they have a microwave, you can heat them up again.


----------

